# Video Game Christmas Wishlist



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

My Gifts have been ordered and I've already gotten two early, Wii Wifi Lan Adapter, and a Wireless Wii Keyboard, The things i'm getting for Christmas are:
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Sonic Unleashed
Kirby Superstar Ultra
But Please, do continue to tell what your getting before Christmas is here. (it's getting close!)


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)
Sonic Unleashed (Wii) i have em! XD

Final Fantasy IV (DS) i want but dont have ds
and i want wii speak and usb keyboard


----------



## Nate (Dec 6, 2008)

mirror's edge.
cod: world at war.
gears of war 2.

those are pretty much the top 3 i want.


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2008)

fallout 3.
lich king.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 6, 2008)

AC: Wii

I got CoD: world at war already sooo... yeah. I might get Wario Land: shake it or guitar hero world tour or something..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> AC: Wii
> 
> I got CoD: world at war already sooo... yeah. I might get Wario Land: shake it or guitar hero world tour or something..


I've played Wario Land: Shake it it's more of a game you would want to rent, not buy.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 6, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS
Castlevania Order of Ecclesia

And guess what?  I got 'em early. <3  Now I don't get anything for New Year's, but who cares!


----------



## Lewis (Dec 6, 2008)

My wishlist!

1. Animal Crossing Lets Go To The City (Maybe Wii Speak, Would Be Nice)
2. Call of Duty: World at War
3. ???

I don't know any others TBH


----------



## Austin30 (Dec 6, 2008)

Kirby super star ultra
Sonic unleashed(Wii)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

Lewis said:
			
		

> My wishlist!
> 
> 1. Animal Crossing Lets Go To The City (Maybe Wii Speak, Would Be Nice)
> 2. Call of Duty: World at War
> ...


ive heard alot of ppl saying COD: WAW is a good game is it something i should try and get later on?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

AC:CF (wii)
HM:TOT (wii)
Loz:TP (wii)
The Sims 2: University expansion pack (PC)
The sims 2: Open for business (PC)

I'll probably be getting only the first 3 in my whole life. lolz xD


----------



## Harrison (Dec 6, 2008)

Lego Star Wars The Complete Saga WII
007 Quantum WII
Lego Indiana Jones (Kind Of) WII


----------



## Lewis (Dec 6, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure Im getting it for the same reason, Lots of people have been telling me it is a good get to get a school. If you get it get a Wii Blaster or The Link's Crossbow to have the full effect/experience of the game.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AC:CF (wii)
> HM:TOT (wii)
> Loz:TP (wii)
> The Sims 2: University expansion pack (PC)
> ...


What no Mario Galaxy, SSBB, and MK WII??


----------



## Professor Layton (Dec 6, 2008)

Gears of War 2
Chrono Trigger


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry hon! me don't know what those are.


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

Wish List they might make the death note game come out in N.A. ZOMG <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i knew u in rl id lend you them all i have em all =[


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

You do know him in real life. This isn't a video game, we're real people cry.  lolz xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

uh i have all those games     thats y i said that >.>


----------



## MetalLink99 (Dec 6, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii) 
Kirby Super Star Ultra (DS) 
Xbox 360 
Halo 3 (360) 
Soul Caliber 4 (360)v
 :santagyroid:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 6, 2008)

my top 3 
1) Cod Waw 360
2) Harvest moon tree tranquity Wii
3)Banjo kazzoie nuts & bolts 360


----------



## Kyle (Dec 6, 2008)

Lewis said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 6, 2008)

Gears of War 2

I'll get L4D after Christmas with gift cards I get.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 6, 2008)

PS2
Kingdom Hearts: Re Chain of Memories

Xbox 360
Gears of War 2
Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts 

PS3
Metal Gear Solid 4 
LittleBigPlanet
Sonic Unleashed

And a PS3 console itself.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 6, 2008)

A 360. WIIIIITTHH:
Oblivion
L4D
And ToV


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 6, 2008)

Not asking for games, but I plan to spend Christmas money on:
L4D
Mirror's Edge (when it comes out on the PC)


----------



## Micah (Dec 6, 2008)

Kirby Super Star Ultra is all I can think of.


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Dec 7, 2008)

Xbox 360
Halo 3
Soul Calibur 2
Star wars force Unleashed
Xobx Live gold membership card


----------



## auraguy (Dec 9, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed
Deadly Creatures
Rock Band 2


----------



## akmaruman09 (Dec 9, 2008)

i am mainly looking to getting 
1.animal crossing city folk
idk the rest i forgot


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 9, 2008)

auraguy said:
			
		

> Sonic Unleashed
> *Deadly Creatures*
> Rock Band 2


Not coming out this year.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Dec 9, 2008)

GameSpot says Deadly Creatures comes out 2/9/09


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 9, 2008)

Littlebigplanet (Is that one word? =\), Fallout 3, and I forgot what else.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm getting Call of Duty =o


----------



## Blue Cup (Dec 10, 2008)

Chrono Trigger DS(I have the SNES cart, but I'd like to own it on the DS too)
Heroes of Mana
Quantum of Solace Wii
Final Fantasy IV Remake
Final Fantasy V Advance


----------



## MygL (Dec 15, 2008)

1. Animal crossing city folk
2. Okami
3. and i dont know wat else xP


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 15, 2008)

Animal Crossing City Folk Wii xD


----------



## Carlos (Dec 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing: City Folk and Dragon Quest IV (DS)


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> lich king.


ITS A TRAP

DONT DO IT

YOU DONT REALLY WANT IT


Yeah I sorta want Lich King too, but I know ill get sick of WoW again...

anyway, games I played but still dont own mostly are on my list, including;

Okami
De Blob
No more heroes (dont own, but beat it >.>)
CoD5
Maybe Lich King if I feel like playing WoW again.

Thats about it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed for the Wii sucks bad...
But there aren't really any good games coming out for wii yet...


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sonic Unleashed for the Wii sucks bad...
> But there aren't really any good games coming out for wii yet...


In b4 Zephent posts freakishly long list of awesome wii games.


BRB

Edit1 (games already out):


-Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world
-Metroid Prime 3
-Mario galaxy
-Twilight Princess
-Okami
-Brawl
-Mario Kart
-City Folk
-No More Heroes
-Boomblocks
-De Blob
-Castlevania Judgement (maybe)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

have galaxy, dont want metroid or zelda, don't like Okami, have Brawl, Beat Mario cart the day I rented it. Have City folk, don't want No More Heros, Boom Blocks isn't good unless you have people to play with you, De Blob gets boringly repetitive De Blob gets boringly repetitive De Blob gets boringly repetitive. And I never really liked Castlevania.


----------



## Sugar J (Dec 16, 2008)

Wishlist:
Left 4 Dead (PC)
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom (Wii)
No More Heroes (Wii)
Okami (Wii)
Lost Planet (PC)


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 16, 2008)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, I want to get back into WoW aswell but I have a strange feeling i'll get sick of it after a while.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Did I post my list?
Anyways, add EVERY Tales game, Persona 3/4, and a bunch of XBox games (you know which ones)


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

No more heroes is amazing, as is Okami, have you tried either of them? And how could you not want Metroid and Zelda? =O


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Zephent said:
			
		

> No more heroes is amazing, as is Okami, have you tried either of them? And how could you not want Metroid and Zelda? =O


Metroid and Zelda DO get a bit tiresome.


----------



## Zephent (Dec 16, 2008)

To an extent, but a fresh metroid and zelda game are always just that to me, fresh, they're one of Nintendo's rare things where they can copy off their older franchises, but change enough to make it a whole new experience all its own, I agree they get stale though, the only reason i'd return to some of them is for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 16, 2008)

Mario Kart Wii
Sonic Unleashed Wii
WoW WOTLK
Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts

  :santagyroid:


----------



## Daisy (Dec 16, 2008)

tales of symphonia dawn of the new world :]
im kind of a fan of tales games.
i think Marta is awesome


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

Daisy said:
			
		

> tales of symphonia dawn of the new world :]
> im kind of a fan of tales games.
> i think Marta is awesome


D:!
Emil and Marta were the worst characters ever. >_>


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol


You really need to learn how to post.


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol-ing at YOUR post saying they are the worst characters ever... use ur coconut!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'lol' is spam, and you've done it often enough for me to actually care.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 16, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, This is his 20th post only saying 'lol'.


----------



## Princess (Dec 16, 2008)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um how would YOU know. and second IM A GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2008)

Animal Crossing CF
BK: Nuts and Bolts
LIT(Wii-ware)


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Dec 17, 2008)

Animal Crossing City Folk, Guitar Hero On Tour Decades, Mario Kart DS, and Metroid Prime 2 Echoes.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 17, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, it doesn't matter, it's still spam. Second, there are no girls on the internet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't Copy DF.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 17, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not.

If you think I got the no girls on the internet thing from DF, you need to realize there's an area far larger than this place out there.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just seems like your copying it from DF since he's said it multiple times before you just did. And there are Girls on the Internet, most of which are on Yaoi Sites, Myspace, or some porn site posting underage pictures of themselves.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 17, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And DF got it from the same place everyone else did.

Just because I said it doesn't mean I'm copying it from him.


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Dec 17, 2008)

AC:CF and a game my mom is hinting IDK what it is though...>_<


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 17, 2008)

Drag saying there's no girls on the internet is like saying there's no air on the moon.
THERE JUST ISN'T.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 18, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Drag saying there's no girls on the internet is like saying there's no air on the moon.
> THERE JUST ISN'T.


I know plenty of girls on the internet and in real life to know most of the people on the internet are girls.


----------



## Zephent (Dec 18, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Daisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marta is okay, shes kinda comical, but nowhere near as much as collette and her ditzy-ness

I gotta agree though, Emil is the worst character i've ever played as, oh my god I hate him so much. Not enough to fully ruin the game for me (thus far), but he is pretty annoying.


Only about halfway through.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 18, 2008)

Left 4 Dead. (360)


----------



## SL92 (Dec 18, 2008)

None. I know, it's weird.


----------



## Princess (Dec 18, 2008)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay first off mega :WHAT?!!?? U THINK IM LIKE THAT! o.o
and u person who think there are no girls on the interent...you should seriously stop being one-minded


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 18, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said most of which, I didn't say all.


----------



## Princess (Dec 18, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok u had me worried there lulz


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 23, 2008)

The only game I really want right now is Sonic Unleashed, but I doubt I'll get anything under $20 since I'm getting a $2,500+ MacBook Pro.


----------

